# 2017 Chevy Cruzs Speaker Upgrade



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I was recommended to get Kicker 46CSC654 by Crutchfield for the stock mylink. I have not yet gone ahead with the purchase so I can't say how they are. They include the wiring adapters and extension rings.


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

Any speakers will work. Power handling is not really an issue because the stock radio probably does not create more than 10-20 watts. Most speakers are 4 ohms and they should work fine.


----------

